# For Sale - 2007 23 Krs



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello - we are selling our 2007 Keystone Outback 23 KRS. Asking $10,250, Price is negotiable
Inside of camera is in excellent condition. Outside does have some signs of sticker shrinkage.
We are looking at another camper and would like to see this before 6/24.
Camper is located near Pittsburgh international airport.

Pictures and further description area available on our craigslist post:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/rvs/5070284848.html

Feel free to email me at [email protected]
or call/text to 412.496.5476 with further questions.

Not many mods made. Added holder on bumper to hold bed rails, added 3 max air vents when we purchased new, also added a power tongue jack.

Thanks for looking,
Doug


----------

